# "Quicker" way to set up candles???



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

We have some large orders of candles and I wanted to know if there was a quicker way of getting the candles to set up so I dont have to invest more money in getting more molds. 

If I were to let the candle set up a little at room temp, could I pop them in the cooler for a 1/2 hour and then unmold them?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

anyone??????


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

Chef,

After my candles have set up so they won't spill I sometimes put the mold in the freezer or refrigerator. Particularly the metal taper molds. But any molds seem to work in the freezer.

After the outside has become solid it seems to be safe to speed up the cooling.


----------

